# My R32 GTR 1994



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

This is my car, 1994 R32 GTR. Bought it in April this year, some syncs and bearings in gearbox needs replacements and a new clutch and new tires. Anyway now the gearbox is in pieces and everything thats needed are ordered, new Nismo clutch also is laying here waiting for mounting.

Excuse my English, Im Swedish and english technical language can be a little tricky. So let the pictures do the talking.

Spec
RB26DETT
HKS EVC
HKS induction kit
HKS Intercoolerrör
Greddy/Trust Intercooler
Greddy Air Diverson plate
Green Cotton airfilters
RSR 3" Downpipe
3" racekatalysator
Trust Exhaust 4"
HKS Jasma Silent muffler
Trust/Grex oilcooler
Trust/Grex Oilfilter allocation kit.
1.5way LSD
Grex Alcon Caliper with Pagid pads, Alcon 332x32mm discs
18" Super Advan Racing rims with Falken tires
Ganador Electronic Mirrors
Nardi Steering Wheel

To be mounted with the freshly renovated gearbox:
* new Nismo Twin Coppermix Competition clutch
* New Falken 452 Tires

The engine is pretty much stock, but have 2x fresh GTSS turbos, HKS elbows, Denso 550 injection for later use, but before any tuning the engine will be renovated.






































New Alcon brakediscs, the old discs where really used.









painted frontlip and black clear indicators









Nardi Steeringwheel









Mounted the Greddy Air Diversion plate









The Clutch









The fun parts









Wonder if this can be mounted back together again, no worries im not the one doing the job hehe.


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

very nice!

Good to see some 3 spoke wheels that suit the car.

Can you tell me what the 'Electronic' does on the Ganador Mirrors? Is that heated?


----------



## matty32 (Dec 18, 2005)

Nice work!


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Grinder said:


> very nice!
> 
> Good to see some 3 spoke wheels that suit the car.
> 
> Can you tell me what the 'Electronic' does on the Ganador Mirrors? Is that heated?


With electronic i mean, electronic adjustable mirrors.

Thanks for the comment about the wheels, many hate these 3spoke Advan rims but I think it suits the car really nice. The Plan was to repaint them (with same color).


----------



## ANDY H (Mar 17, 2005)

i love the advans! look great!


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

had some fun with a program to make images to scetches


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

First day at home, probably one of the best days I ever had.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Lovely car! Look forward to more update!

Bob


----------



## freakazoid3 (Jan 19, 2008)

Nice car mate 
I love the Advan :thumbsup:
But I'm probably biased as I have a set myself as trackwheels 
Keep up the good work


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Car looks lovely buddy:smokin:

Not a fan of the wheels but i bet they're good quality 

Car looks mint :bowdown1:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

git-r said:


> Car looks lovely buddy:smokin:
> 
> Not a fan of the wheels but i bet they're good quality
> 
> Car looks mint :bowdown1:


Thanks for the comments, it had/have some small issues with the paintjob, already repainted the rearspoiler and rear wing, have to fix a dent on the back, caused from a moving jack laying in the trunk and a sudden turn i guess, but nothing seriously, the car is in pretty good shape overall, except from the gearbox with bad bearings and some syncs, and the clutch wasnt so great either but its taken care off as we speak. So in mars/april it will have new nismo clutch, freshly renovated gearbox, new rear brakes aswell, racecatalysator and new falken tires. Put Ive spent alot of time polishing with different machines so im satisfied with the paint condition, its really sparkles in the sun.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

before









after









before









after









before









after, new discs from alcon 332x32mm 









Rims are being polished in my livingroom, Girlfriend have patience









This might be a topic to discuss but i painted the frontlip and mounted some new indicators.

before


















after

























I made some new carpets, was missing the original ones 









Some new Damasks for handbrake and gearshift









love the back of skylines









Cant wait to mount this beauty


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

nice work dude, coming along very well


----------



## juhiss (Sep 12, 2006)

Superadvans <3


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Some more pics of the brakediscs

















Gearbox in pieces
All bearings and gaskets have to be replaced
gear 2,3,4 Syncs are being replaced
+some random stuff 


































While tearing down the gearbox i also cleaned the whole car underneath, no rust and that felt good, anyway i painted the car underneath with some bodypaint, giving some extra surface to protect.


----------



## Sub Boy (Jan 28, 2008)

Well you English is better than My Swedish....Heck it's better than my English even! LOL!

Nice looking 32! Keep up the good work!


----------



## mr mugen (Jan 11, 2007)

solid work, its looking good, think i prefer the orange indicators


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

mr mugen said:


> solid work, its looking good, think i prefer the orange indicators


+1 

bob


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

A little visit to the garage, took some pictures, wish the snow was gone so I could take it for a drive.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Really nice*

That's a really nice looking motor you have there mate, love the wheels !


Baz.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

bazza1 said:


> That's a really nice looking motor you have there mate, love the wheels !
> 
> 
> Baz.


Thanks for the comment, actually have the wheels in my apartment, thinking about restoring them with a new paintjob and a polish, I really love these wheels and going to keep them so why not spend some money on them. The tires are off anyway they where worn out and new ones will be mounted thinking about buying Falken 452 tires.


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

*Wheels*

I know what you mean. I'm running Nismo LM GT1's that are also meant to be quite rare but I keep thinking of getting a set of LM GT4's or Rota GTR's in gold.

Good luck with the refurb.


Baz :smokin:


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

You definitely need to keep that splitter grey/black... colour coded doesn't suit your car for some reason


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

nice one madhouse looking really good great looking R32. lol i still have them wheels in my garage. thats the same wheels i got with my 32 as well, brings back memories. keep up the good work buddy


----------



## wardy88 (Jul 20, 2009)

nice clean 32 <3 the wheels too


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

LiamGTR said:


> You definitely need to keep that splitter grey/black... colour coded doesn't suit your car for some reason


Thanks for the comment. Well havent seen the painted splitter out in the sun yet with the car on the ground, worst case scenario i buy another one and keep it black. Or maybe make some own splitter of own design. we will see.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

some small update, no pics though. The transmission is close to complete, alot of things replaced baulk rings on gears 2,3,4, some bearings, gaskets and such. Missing the last inbound bearing then its done. Have bought Redline Lightweight for the gearbox, redline D4 ATF för the transfer. 20litres of Castrol Edge sport 10w-60, a setup of falken 452 tires, this month is probably the most expensive month this year since I will pay for the parts and work on the gearbox, but its worth it this car is a keeper so I dont mind spending money on it.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Great attitude mate! Love it!!!

Bob


----------



## saltyno1 (Sep 12, 2010)

great lookin 32 love those wheels


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Ive been working on my rims this week after work, have spent around 20hours so far to get my rims in better shape. Thinking about repainting them since the paintjob isnt in the best shape. Anyway got som news about my gearbox seems like its ready in the end of this week, looking forward to get the gearbox in place and start mounting the car togheter again.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

got some oil, 20litres will do for a while


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

This is the result after like 50hours of work on these rims. Last 25hours of work gave result actually i have no fingerprints left on my right hand. And my girlfriend went insane when i used the shower to clean off the wheel, ruined some towels and a (whats it called) showerdrape. Walls went kind of ugly aswell, anyway after i tried to clean up (it was clean according to me) she cleaned the shower. Meanwhile i gave some finishing touch on the wheel, clean wheels and a clean shower gives a happy couple, its valentines day tomorrow so better make it up.










Before they where like this:


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice work, are you going to protect them with anything?


Bob


----------



## torra (Mar 11, 2008)

madhouse said:


> This is the result after like 50hours of work on these rims. Last 25hours of work gave result actually i have no fingerprints left on my right hand. And my girlfriend went insane when i used the shower to clean off the wheel, ruined some towels and a (whats it called) showerdrape. Walls went kind of ugly aswell, anyway after i tried to clean up (it was clean according to me) she cleaned the shower. Meanwhile i gave some finishing touch on the wheel, clean wheels and a clean shower gives a happy couple, its valentines day tomorrow so better make it up.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Top job there....what did you sure to get them wheels so shinny:bowdown1:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Nice work, are you going to protect them with anything?
> 
> 
> Bob


Just going to use vax


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

torra said:


> Top job there....what did you sure to get them wheels so shinny:bowdown1:


grinding with wetsandpaper, started with 320, 400, 600, 1200, 2000, 4000 and then autosol and then vax. Was a tough job.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Got my new Falken 452 Wheels mounted, got the rims a little dirty but will use a couple of layers of wax anyway.


----------



## damodeane (Dec 23, 2010)

very nice .like the wheels too there getting kinda rare


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

damodeane said:


> very nice .like the wheels too there getting kinda rare


Thank you, will probably give them a new paintjob sooner or later, I think they are quite cool and it cant be many of these rims in Sweden, they are 18"x9,5"


----------



## Grinder (May 10, 2003)

Interesting to read good views of these wheels. I have some in 17" that I can't give away!


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

The grinding goes on, now I have used some vax on the rims looks really great.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Sitting here thinking about adding som black aluminimum net infront of my intercooler, made a poor photoshop attempt and it became like this, I really like this it lines up good with the indicators. And worst case scenario I just remove the net if i get bored of it hehe. What do you ppl think?










As it is now:









Got some pics of things thats been replaced in the gearbox:


----------



## squeakyclean32 (Feb 23, 2011)

A Stunning Car :thumbsup:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

At last my gearbox is ready, lots of stuff replaced with new stuff.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Nice it's a 33 box isnt it?

bob


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Nice it's a 33 box isnt it?
> 
> bob


is it? I dont know it came from my car maybe its the same as R33 since its a late model of R32 1994.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Could well be!
It has the vents on top of the bell housing like R33 GTR gearbox's have.
Is it a push or a pull type? Probably a pull type I would have thought.

bob


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

fourtoes said:


> Could well be!
> It has the vents on top of the bell housing like R33 GTR gearbox's have.
> Is it a push or a pull type? Probably a pull type I would have thought.
> 
> bob


its a pull type, it could have been replaced by earlier owners, but I dont know really this was news to me in that case, the guy that helped me with this said that the gearbox been apart before, 3rd gear was replaced and it missed some small stuff not needed for the function, and someone had used a pirate bearing with the result of me hearing sad things happening in the gearbox, but now there is no worries all is good now.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

very nice mate. I have a silver 32 too and must say that the splitter look's load's better in silver  I'm not a fan of clear indicators though but that's me. 
Keep up the good work.


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

Looking through some more of your pic's and I have the same intercooler and hard pipe kit, crazy  I don't have any mesh and like it that way. 
Is it lowered? I can't really tell because I'm running 17's but you's look's lower.. Maybe I should have got 18's but it's too late now


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Lubo69GTR said:


> Looking through some more of your pic's and I have the same intercooler and hard pipe kit, crazy  I don't have any mesh and like it that way.
> Is it lowered? I can't really tell because I'm running 17's but you's look's lower.. Maybe I should have got 18's but it's too late now


Yeah its lowered, using TEIN coilovers


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Lubo69GTR said:


> very nice mate. I have a silver 32 too and must say that the splitter look's load's better in silver  I'm not a fan of clear indicators though but that's me.
> Keep up the good work.


Yeah it looked good with black aswell but I think it looks best this way, however I would like to add a abflug diffuser in carbon that will give the front a boost in looks.. About the indicators Yeah I will use these indicators now, keeping the originals and its easy to change back really like them both just wanted to get the "swede" look with clear indicators hehe.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Picked up my exaust at my brother in law, he have welded the racekatalysator so it fits my exaust.

Some info: 3" stainless Downpipe RSR, 3" stainless steel racekat, and the rest of the system is Trust 4" with a Trust Jasma muffler, and on the car (not shown on pics below) its a HKS Silent muffler.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

a minor update, got some used rear brakedisc from a friend of mine since he is updating his to bigbrake kit. they are in way better condition than my current discs so.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

A minor update have been in my garage today and mounted my rear brakediscs. Tomorrow im fitting my gearbox and nismo clutch 

Old discs not to impressive









"new" 









Kind of empty, but tomorrow everthing will be up and running.


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Looks very clean! Nice work buddy.

bob


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Almost forgot, got me a new key also


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Its alive, its Aaaaaliiiiiiivve Finally, 
New Nismo Super coppermix twinplate competition clutch kit with lightweight flywheel , 
brakediscs and pads, 
restored gearbox, 
redline lightweight in gearbox, 
Castrol Edge Sport 10w-60 in engine and new filter aswell.
new oil in attessa and i had to let it bleed, 
new oil in transferbox. 
new falken 452 tires

And then some videos, recorded with my cellular phone and the soundquality is awful sounds like something is wrong but it aint. 
YouTube - R32 GTR startup 2011 part2


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Some pics from today, took a ride and filled up some Vpower and let the car feel some wind, dust and tarmac. Felt great everything is working as intended.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Time for annual "bilprovning" (the Swedish Motor Vehicle Inspection Company)
By swedish law I have to use a indicator on the side so I just use some simple ones that come off easy. I also mounted the original indicators and I fell in love again with the clean look it gave with the rims, painted splitter... What do you think keep original or go back to the clear black indicators?

Original









VS 

Clear black


----------



## fourtoes (Feb 27, 2003)

Orange are sooooooo much nicer, clear looks too plain!

Bob


----------



## brett21 (Apr 20, 2005)

fourtoes said:


> Orange are sooooooo much nicer, clear looks too plain!
> 
> Bob


I agree all the way.. Its weird that most cars suit clear indicators but R32s just DONT!


----------



## nismoboy (Dec 30, 2010)

keep them orange m8 I agree with bob & brett21 the orange help breaks the front of the car up and gives it some character plus the silverof yours against the orange looks nice.

ORANGE :thumbsup:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

thanks for your feedback, when the car was in the garage it looked great with the clear indicators, but when the sun made the car shine the orange made the car go clean, really clean. I was actually in shock how good it looked, but imo the painted splitter did alot with the look.

anyway it went well with the annual Swedish Motor Vehicle Inspection no errors found. So now the car is ready for the roads 2011. Just going to polish the car up.


----------



## murano3 (Mar 23, 2005)

Lovely - definitely the orange indicators


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

You know how I feel mate, orange for the silver 32 all the way. I like the splitter in siver too (as you can see from mine


----------



## Lubo69GTR (Mar 4, 2010)

O yes, we (in the UK) get away with not having indecators on the side because the front have bulb's in the side


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Lubo69GTR said:


> O yes, we (in the UK) get away with not having indecators on the side because the front have bulb's in the side


There are two lamps in the indicators, but the angle its seen from the side/behind is right about what is allowed and its a thin line between approved and denied. I will never ever drill a hole for some indicators.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 13, 2007)

looking very nice indeed


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

[email protected] said:


> looking very nice indeed


thank you, glad you like it.

Today Ive spent most of the day polishing my Skyline and cleaning the inside a bit, will make the inside more serious this summer with a real internal steamwash.

Here are some of the result, photos taken in the garage beacuse I was to tired to find a good photospot outside.


----------



## git-r (Nov 15, 2005)

Lovely:clap:


----------



## Stevie76 (Dec 17, 2009)

Looks great mate....


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Just had to take some new pics with the black indicators on hehe, kind of like to change the look once in a while. But original looks more clean and black more agressive. Got some pollen all over the car so its not the real finish as the car is but it still looks alright.


----------



## blitzman (Mar 14, 2006)

Lovely car you've got there.:thumbsup:


But i am biased.:clap:


----------



## Bellis_GTR (Nov 18, 2010)

wow stunning condition mate! Looks great.


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

blitzman said:


> Lovely car you've got there.:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> But i am biased.:clap:


wow cool, so thats how my car would look with n1 vents


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Sorry for spamming the forum, but got some better pictures in the sun from yesterday


----------



## bazza1 (Aug 18, 2007)

Could do with a bloody good polish if you ask me !



Baz


----------



## sädde (Jan 22, 2010)

Nice:thumbsup:


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

I washed the engine on my birthday, a little moment by myself wondering how old everyone else has become. 

A little wet erotic pic









clean


----------



## madhouse (Sep 6, 2010)

Not much has happen, have changed oil and filter, replaced the electronicradiator fan with a new originalfan. And welded the exaust because of a accident while driving out of the garage ended up cracking a weld.

Still looking for Original nismo/n1 vents and sideskirts, but maybe I havent tried hard enough since I havent found it. 

First pic of the year


----------

